# NINGBO | Manhattan Tower | 251m | 823ft | 55 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-12 by yanlei111


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Why is this called Manhattan Tower if it’s not in New York???


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

NanoRay said:


> Why is this called Manhattan Tower if it’s not in New York???


Because the Chinese worship anything American and this name will probably help the tower sell better or something.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

The main developer is called Manhattan Group or something like that.
EDIT: It is actually Manhattan Resources Limited, from Singapore.





About Ningbo Yinzhou Manhattan Tower | Manhattan Resources Ltd |







www.manhattan.sg


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

A Chicagoan said:


> Because the Chinese worship anything American and this name will probably help the tower sell better or something.


About this, it is funny that when I have been looking for a job as an architect in Shanghai, most local companies tried to look american, and in their websites they usually claimed to have two different offices, one in Shanghai, and another in some American or Canadian city. However usually really good local design offices don't do that.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> Because the Chinese worship anything American and this name will probably help the tower sell better or something.


For older generations maybe, that definitely does not apply to Gen Y & Gen Z though.
Actually, many young Chinese people see U.S. as a backward country in terms of infrastructures, digital/online payment & others.


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

little universe said:


> For older generations maybe, that definitely does not apply to Gen Y & Gen Z.
> Actually, many young Chinese people see U.S. as a backward country in terms of infrastructures, digital/online payment & others.


Absolutely, I was born in this century and I have been to both countries, it's a shame that the Chinese government is so authoritarian but the incredible infrastructures, technology, research, etc, show how it has some clear advantages despite having a GDP per capita of only 12k. Furthermore, in the future, they will be more ready to strict climate change policies.
As a naive young European who believed in the American dream (yes lol), I was really shocked to see how everything is old, unoptimized, stupid (Healthcare, urban planning, public transportation !?!?!?!?) and archaic (mentalities). I truly hated my stay in the US even though people were incredibly friendly. The state of the country is sad and cadaverous.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-06 by yanlei111


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-30 by DDDKKK123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-17 by yanlei111


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-29 by yanlei111


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-23 by DDDKKK123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-05 by DDDKKK123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-19 by DDDKKK123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-16 by DDDKKK123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-29 by DDDKKK123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-07 by linlin0907


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-27 by DDDKKK123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-21 by DDDKKK123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-12 by DDDKKK123


----------

